# Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?



## Memy (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe im Juni 2017 meinen Angelschein gemacht und komme aus Hamburg. ich war daher im letzten Jahr sehr viel auf Zander unterwegs. Jetzt wollen wir diesen natürlich schonen und ich suche nach einer Alternative 

 Ich würde gerne das Meerforellenangeln ausprobieren!

 Welches Equipment brauche ich dafür?
 Habe bis jetzt nur Zanderequipment.

 Wo mache ich das am Besten?
 Habe gelesen, dass es auch gut von der Küste aus gehen soll.

 Wann ist die beste Zeit?
 Kann man jetzt eigentlich los oder ists zu kalt?

 Danke an Euch


----------



## Memy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Habe mir die Anleitung zum Küstenfischen soeben durchgelesen und viel erfahren 

 Ich müsste nurnoch wissen, wo man in der Ostsee seinen ersten Anlauf starten sollte. Würdet ihr mit da ggf. Tipps geben?


----------



## Brutzlaff (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Es gibt hier ja nun einige Küstenkilometer. Wenn du aus Hamburg kommst, bist du ja in ungefähr der selben Zeit in Kiel/Eckernförde wie auch in der Lübecker Ecke, Fehmarn etc... Ich empfehle dir dazu die Bücher der Rapsbande oder von North Guiding, wenn du dich für eine grobe Richtung entschieden hast.


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

moin

oben angepinnt steht eigentlich alles drin , 
was man wissen muss...



> habe mir die Anleitung zum Küstenfischen soeben durchgelesen und viel erfahren



EDIT::: grad gesehen, haste ja schon durchgeackert.

von HH haste es ja nicht weit anne küste, 
fehmarn oder auch boltenhagen zb.

beim strandabschnitt auf steine/bewuchs im wasser /abwechslungsreichen grund 
achten​


----------



## PopeyeKübo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Mein Tipp: geh bis der Kälteeinbruch nächste Woche kommt einfach noch 1 - 2 Mal los, mach einige Würfe, probiere dich ein wenig aus. Und wenn dann die tote Zeit kommt, in der es zu kalt wird und die Mefos nicht mehr beißen, liest nochmal ganz in Ruhe un vergleichst mit deinen eigenen Eindrücken - dann bist du für den Saison"start" im März prima gewappnet...


----------



## Memy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Danke für ein paar Tipps!

Habe leider noch keine Ausrüstung für das Meerforellenangeln.
Die wollte ich mir in den nächsten Wochen kaufen.

Und die Meerforellen kann ich echt an jeder Ostseeküste fangen?

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Also als Ausrüstung steht du mit ner rute die bis 20g gut werfen kann ca 3m lang ist und passender rolle mit ca 30er nicht weit vom Zanderangeln entfernt.

dazu noch ne Handvoll Blinker oder kleine Wobler in silber oder Kupfer.

Mefos bevorzugen bereiche mit viel Seetang/Kleintieren oder Strömungskanten.

Aber der wichtigste tipp den viel zu viele ignorieren ist nicht im Wasser rumstolpern wenn es nicht sein muss!

Guckst du hier!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Fehmarn

genau unter der Brücke.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Also wenn du nur begrenzt Geld hast: nimm deine Zanderrolle und leg dir vielleicht ne 2,70 Spinnnrute mit 20-30g Wurfgewicht zu (kriegst um die 50,- € was Vernünftiges). Viel wichtiger sind eine gute Wathose (nimm gleich Neopren, Gummi ist nur was für den Sommer und für 2-3 mal im Jahr losgehen) und ein vernünftiger Kescher (je größer desto besser....).


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

yap...

gute wathose und kescher sind
wichtig, polbrille und anglerhut auch nicht verkehrt...

 auch solltest du dir klar machen,
das die die meerforelle sich nicht leicht überreden lässt, Bzw.
ein fisch ist ,der ausdauer und kentnisse erfordert..
(ausnahmen gibt es natürlich).


und losgehen würde ich eh erst wieder im frühjahr.


----------



## ajotas (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Du brauchst vor allem Geduld, Glück und Leidensfähigkeit an der deutschen Küste. Mit doppelt Glück kommt Glück vielleicht auch recht schnell, vielleicht sogar beim 1. Angeln. Mit Leidensfähigkeit und Geduld wirst du irgendwann auch Glück haben.

Alles andere ist für jemanden, der nicht permanent die Bedingungen beobachten kann, nicht wirklich zu steuern. Du musst gern in der Ostsee stehen, auch wenn nicht viel Zählbares kommt.

Das ist die Wahrheit, alles andere Märchen.


----------



## Memy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Das mit der Geduld habe ich schon gehört 

Aber das ist nicht das Problem... war dieses Jahr bestimmt 30 Mal für mehrere Stunden an der Elbe und konnte nur einen guten Zander überlisten. Hatte dennoch immer Spaß!

Als Rute wollte ich mir eine spezielle Seatrout Rute kaufen. Als Rolle wollte ich in der Tat meine 3000er Zanderrolle benutzen. Oder macht es Sinn eine andere zu kaufen?

Und würdet ihr mir empfehlen mehrere Stunden an einem Spot zu stehen oder auch mal zu wandern?

Fängt man besser von der Küste aus oder vom Boot?

Danke!


----------



## hans albers (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

moin

würde schon verschiedene spots abfischen
so auch mal näher an den strand , 
dann wieder eher zur zweiten rinne.
(auch diagional bzw.parallel zum strand werfen)

dabei langsam waten und dann
von einer stelle  mehrere würfe,
dann langsam weiter.


deine 3000 er rolle sollte erstmal hinhauen.
dabei darauf achten
hinterher gut säubern (warmes wasser-spüli /lappen /silikon)
 wegen salzwasser.

später kannst dir dann ja ne 
passende salzwasser rolle (zb. penn) zulegen.


----------



## Memy (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*

Kann es kaum erwarten 

Was bedeutet denn zweite Rinne?


----------



## lammi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*



ajotas schrieb:


> Du brauchst vor allem Geduld, Glück und Leidensfähigkeit an der deutschen Küste. Mit doppelt Glück kommt Glück vielleicht auch recht schnell, vielleicht sogar beim 1. Angeln. Mit Leidensfähigkeit und Geduld wirst du irgendwann auch Glück haben.
> 
> Alles andere ist für jemanden, der nicht permanent die Bedingungen beobachten kann, nicht wirklich zu steuern. Du musst gern in der Ostsee stehen, auch wenn nicht viel Zählbares kommt.
> 
> Das ist die Wahrheit, alles andere Märchen.



So ist es. Keine Magie, nur durchs angeln und durch Ausdauer geht es zum Erfolg. Mal Früher mal später.Fisch kommt aber bestimmt.
 Bei den jetztigen Temperaturen natürlich auch über Leidenfähigkeit.
 Vorgestern auf Rügen nach 5Stunden der erste Kontakt.Leider nicht hängen geblieben.Aber als Saisonstart war ich zufrieden endlich mal wieder im Wasser stehen zu können.Und wenigstens eine gesehen zu haben weil der Biss kurz vor der Rute kam.:vik:Schön wars.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Habt ihr Anfänger Tipps für Meerforellenangler?*



Memy schrieb:


> Welches Equipment brauche ich dafür?
> Habe bis jetzt nur Zanderequipment.



vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe *KLICK*


----------

